

Show HN: Unbox - Stunning Infographics for your Inbox (weekend project) - robjama
http://unboxapp.com/

======
sidcool
First impression - A great fun concept coupled with a great landing page. I
would use the app, it will give a high level view of my emailing habits.

------
sidcool
I am not able to access the link. Is there a problem?

~~~
nihir
<http://unboxapp.com>

~~~
nihir
try that, works for me.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks, I am able to access it now.

------
benlang18
Can't wait for it to work.

